# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  rccrease's workbook

## rccrease

Workbook for Richard Crease (rccrease)
date: 9/ 5/13

reality checks: 1-4/day
dream signs: operating a vehicle, flying, being in college, teaching a class
short-term goals: maintain a minimum  daily dream recall average of about 300-400 words a day through 9-30-13
long-term goals: have a lucid dream
current technique: focus on intention to recall dreams before retiring, use time in bed when not sleeping or dreaming to practice breath awareness

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Great workbook Richard!

You know, I have college as a dream sign too, as well as highschool. Anyway, I really like the specific goal you set for recall: instead of saying you'll recall X number of dreams, you went for a word count. That's great.. I think members can forget that when recalling a dream, it's not just the story that counts but the setting as well. Can you remember if the dream was during the day or the night, especially if it occurred indoors? What color clothes were your dream characters wearing? What color clothes were YOU wearing? So many details to recount, and I bet we'd all hit several hundred words if we really tried. So I'm hoping you just set the bar for many here, Richard  :smiley: 

Definitely let us know how the recall goes, looking forward to your progress!

----------


## Zyangur

Being at school is also a fairly common thing occurring in my dreams. Like Ophelia said, I like how you worded your goal (pun not intended  :Cheeky: ) to make it so that you don't just remember dreams, but you want to keep a certain word amount. Good luck, have fun, and I'm sure that the lucid dream will come soon!

----------

